# monkeypox virus



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Has there been any cases of the monkey pox virus in the Philippines? The health experts are saying it could spread globally. I sure hope this isn't another virus that will continue where the covid-19 virus dies out. they said there are 5 states here where they detected the monkey pox virus. they claim it is not as serious as the covid-19 virus.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

_The Department of Health says that monkeypox has not been detected in the Philippines or at its borders as reported on May 20, 2022 Rappler _


The smallpox vaccine, which has not been produced since the eighties, can be used to prevent a possible spread of monkeypox. Manila Times


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

that is good news to hear. I wonder what this world is coming to with all these diseases? What virus will be next? 

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> that is good news to hear. I wonder what this world is coming to with all these diseases? What virus will be next?
> 
> art


It sounds like these viruses have been around a long time but with the communication technologies, telecoms, and social websites, it seems like something new but apparently not.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)




----------

